# HD-A3- $64



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Just bought one for no reason other than the price. Is that a good deal?:spend:


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

care to share where you got it? Yes thats a good price


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Wal Mart.

Last one. No remote or manual and I had to get the power cable from a bluRay player. If nothing else, I'll use it to upconvert DVDs on the other tv or to keep wear and tear off my PS3. 

I'm hitting Craigs List right now to see if there are any cheap HDDVDs. I'd like the Riddick movies, they have no Blu release date yet.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

To my disgust, HD DVD discs still aren't dropping much in price. These half off, buy two get one free, or $10 off sales are still putting HD DVDs in the $15-$30 range :thumbsdown:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Circuit City has buy 3 at $29.99 and get 2 free. Five for $90 ... yeeha. :rolleyesno:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

There aren't really any good deals on craigslist, either. The only one I found was Pitch Black for 10 bucks, but its 30 miles away.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

yourgrandma said:


> Just bought one for no reason other than the price. Is that a good deal?:spend:


For an open box ... I say: It is a good deal :yes: ... but wait a minute: Did you get the two free movies???

I saw it at CC $129 and BB $99 :T

I got the D3 (I think is the lowest, cheapest HD DVD) at Costco fo $80 ... it came with two free movies (Bourne Identity and Bourne Supremacy, I just need Bourne Ultimatum to complete the series) :bigsmile:

Today I found at BB a coupon for five free movies ... according to the requirements I qualify for them; so I will mail it and see what happens raying: :dontknow:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I got the mail in thing for 5. Do they still support that, even?


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

OH ... I bought it on the 1st and the offer expired on the 28th. I feel a lot less smart now.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

There are some great deals on movies for HD dvd at www.deepdiscount.com Lots of titles for 10 bucks.....:wave:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Look around or post on some forums for guys trading/selling them. There used to be a thread on one of my Jeep forums and they guy had several hundred, HD, blue, dvd, you name it. Was constantly trading or selling....cant find the post now though. It was on JeepsUnlimited.com if you want to search.


----------

